# Am I ready to put these girls and guy in the coop?



## cityboyfarmer (Mar 17, 2014)

My Black Australorps were shipped from Cackle Hatchery on March 3rd. They appear to have all their feathers (Except for the rooster, he has a tiny bit of down still showing). The lowest predicted temp in the next week is 46F. They look like they are getting a little cramped in the brooder. What do you think? Can I put them in the coop tomorrow?

If necessary, I can put the heat lamp in there with them. Or maybe just a 100 watt incandescent.


----------



## Hollowmoon (Apr 5, 2014)

Maybe try a experiment, put them in (and the heat lamp) and see how they react. If the bunch up they are cold. I'm pretty sure they won't get hot. 


~Olivia


----------

